# Brandungsrute für weniger Geübte gesucht.



## Thrax (18. August 2012)

Liebe Brandungsangler!
Ich brauche eine gute Brandungsrute, bin aber jetzt nicht so der durchtrainierte und versierte Caster mit ausgefeilter Technik und uriger Kraft. Tja, und etwas über 60Jahre bin ich nun auch...
Was ich ganz gut kann ist ein Standard-Überkopfwurf mit oder ohne Ablegen, bei dem auch die Nachbarn am Strand noch angstfrei weiterangeln können, wenns mal etwas enger wird.

Das Wurfgewicht mit Monofil und Schlagschnur soll max. 250g betragen.

Ich habe folgende zwei Ruten in die engere Wahl gezogen:
- Die Penn Overseas Pro 423 (100-250g) und die
- Cormoran Seacor Competition X oder S.

Wie würdet Ihr an meiner Stelle entscheiden?

Grüße vom 
Thrax


----------



## Elbmann (18. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für weniger Geübte gesucht.*

Die Penn Overseas Pro habe ich und ist m.M. nach sehr zu empfehlen. Ich angel sie in Verbindung mit 560er und 760er Penn Slammer Rollen. Sieht sehr ansprechend aus und qualitativ hochwertig. Die Rutenspitze ist in diesem Preissegment schon sehr dünn und zeigt zuverlässig die Bisse an. Trotzdem sind kraftvolle Würfe kein Problem.

Du solltest allerdings nach den Preisen Ausschau halten. Sie werden in Netz mit bis zu 50 Euro unterschied gehandelt. Da ist dann schnell noch ne Rolle bei über.

Alternativ kann ich auch noch die Dega Azuro Surf empfehlen. Mit der macht das werfen auch richtig spaß.

edit; die Cormoran Seacor Competition kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für weniger Geübte gesucht.*

Hey Thrax,

Du hättest vielleicht auch schreiben das das Gewicht der Rute eine Rolle spielt. Ich würde von den beiden immer noch die Cormoran Competition X nehmen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für weniger Geübte gesucht.*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat er doch...:
> 
> ...


 


Nö,

hat er nicht.#d


----------



## Thrax (18. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für weniger Geübte gesucht.*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten!

Zum Gewicht der Rolle (nicht der Speckrolle, oder hat das tapfere Schneiderlein was anderes gemeint? ):
Es ist die Ultegra XS-B 10000 mit 735g. Ich konnte da ein günstiges Angebot wahrnehmen.
Das ist schonmal keine ganz leichte Rolle. Die Cormoran C. X ist eine sehr leichte Rute. Carpfreak hat mir in meiner anderen Anfrage schon zur Cormoran geraten, damit die Kombi nicht gar zu schwer wird. Für mich ist eben auch interessant, ob für diese spezielle Weitwurfrute auch ein ausgefeilter Stil erforderlich ist, um sie annähernd ausnutzen zu können. Gefallen tät sie mir schon...

Was sagen die Experten?

Gruß vom Thrax


----------



## kerasounta (18. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für weniger Geübte gesucht.*

Thraker sind doch bekannt für ihre große Statur und KRaft !

Spaß bei seite Thrax...

Die Cormoran hatte ich nur mal in der Hand und dachte das Sie zu wabbelig ist..
aber anscheinend hat die hinten rum so viel Reserve das Sie auch 300 gr rauswirft..hätt ich nicht erwartet...

ich habe die Penn Overseas Pro Surf....für unter 100 ist Sie ok...aber wenne dann 110 hinlegen willst würd ich auch die Cormoran nehmen....
aussehen ist ja auch schwarz bei der S und vom Design nimmst sich das nicht so viel..
ich empfinde die Penn als wuchtiger , gefühlt steifer aber auch dicker im Blanumfang sowie schwer..glaube die hat um die 600gr+ und die Cormoran um die 500 gr..


----------



## Thrax (18. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für weniger Geübte gesucht.*

Also dann die Cormoran!

Für Monofilschnur reicht da die S-Version mit den einfacheren Ringen?
Im Kutterbord gibts einen "Vergleichstest", in dem der Tester sagt, er würde die X-Version nur mit geflochtener Schnur nehmen.
Ist da was dran? Hängt das mit der parabolischen Aktion zusammen (weiche Rute-harte Schnur)?

Nur diese eine Frage noch.
Und dann vielen Dank!
Ich denke, die Würfel sind in den Rubicon gefallen.

Thrax (Tja, so vergeht der Glanz der Welt. Rohe Kraft, das war einmal.)


----------



## degl (18. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für weniger Geübte gesucht.*

Also ich bessitze jetzt beide ....die Penn und die Competition S

Die Cormoran ist deutlich leichter und aus MEINER Sicht die "Anfängerfreundlichere"...........Meine Overseas Pro sind im Vergleich auch deutlich mehr mit"Rückrad" ausgestattet...........was im laufe des Abends zu "Rücken" führt(bin 56).............es kann also ohne weiteres sein, das ich mich dann in Zukunft nur noch mit den Competition S ans Wasser stellen werde

Da weis ich im September mehr.....nur soviel das Eigengewicht der Ruten unterscheidet sich deutlich aber die Overseas sind gute Ruten#6

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (18. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für weniger Geübte gesucht.*

ohne jetzt jemandem auf die Füsse zu treten halte ich die Cormoran für eine rute die sehr wahrscheinlich weitere Würfe ermöglicht..


auch wenn mir das garnicht so passen will...leider hab ich die nicht geworfen....

die Penn habe ich mal trocken geworfen mit 125gr...

ist schon ne kräftige Rute aber irgendwas fehlt mir...weiß nicht genau was..und bin zu sehr Laie um das technisch zu erklären..

Die Cormoran hatte ich das Gefühl das die zu parabolisch ist.einfach zu weich...anscheinend haben die Bauer de rrute es geschafft die Kraft über den ganzen Stock gleichmäßig zu verteilen und die KRaftübertragung trotz hoher Gewichte und Dehnbarkeit/Elastizität beim wurf übertragen zu können..

ich sage nur eines...teurer wirft nicht weiter ..und High Carbon angaben und Reinheit des carbons garantieren keine besseren würfe...die Mischung des Carbons macht es...
ich mag eine schnelle aktion die  sich über einen steifes Rückgrat und eine etwas sensiblere Spitze zeigt...

Eine sehr gute Rute von Shimano hatte ich mal vor ca. 7 jahren in der hand..die hieß glaub ich Antares...die warf ohne Anstrengung sehr weit !


----------



## kerasounta (18. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für weniger Geübte gesucht.*



degl schrieb:


> Also ich bessitze jetzt beide ....die Penn und die Competition S
> 
> Die Cormoran ist deutlich leichter und aus MEINER Sicht die "Anfängerfreundlichere"...........Meine Overseas Pro sind im Vergleich auch deutlich mehr mit"Rückrad" ausgestattet...........was im laufe des Abends zu "Rücken" führt(bin 56).............es kann also ohne weiteres sein, das ich mich dann in Zukunft nur noch mit den Competition S ans Wasser stellen werde
> 
> ...



Jo das Rückgrat ist definitiv härter als bei der cormoran..

hattest du bei der Penn nicht das Gefühl beim Werfen das sie ab einem bestimmten Kraftaufwand zumacht und anstrengend auf den Unterarm wirkt? da stimmte bei mir was nicht.

die Penn hat ca. 150gramm mehr....habe grad meine vor 4 jahren entwickelt shakespeare blue metal zum Vergleich und eine Long Distance Testrute hier..
die Penn ist mit Abstand die schwerste und dickste rute und meiner Meinung nach nicht 100 verarbeitet...
Die Shakespeare ist knapp unter der 600 gramm Marke
und die Testrute ist ca. bei 550gr...

Eine weiche rute ist auf Dauer sehr viel angenehmer.....
das mit den harten stöckern ist ab 40 jahren kein Vergnügen mehr #t

Gruss an Dich Degl


----------



## Thrax (19. August 2012)

*AW: Brandungsrute für weniger Geübte gesucht.*

Vielen Dank an Euch alle!

Ich denke, Ihr habt mir gut geholfen. 
Ich wohne hier in Süddeutschland und die Läden sind mit Brandungsruten jetzt nicht soo dick bestückt, daß man auch mal eine durch die Luft zischen lassen könnte, um mal ein Gefühl zu bekommen.

Ich denke, ich werde mich für die Cormoran S entscheiden wegen Alter, "Rücken", mittelmässiger Technik, Gewicht und und und... An X oder S mach ich gedanklich noch eine Weile rum wegen der Ringe und des Rutenhalters.
Ich denke, es wird schon klappen!

Viele Grüße auch noch!
Thrax


----------

